# Dennis Prager Cigar Essay



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Dennis Prager: Why I Smoke Cigars
This was a good read. I like his point about James Bond.

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/DennisPrager/2006/11/21/why_i_smoke_cigars


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very good read


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

classic essay. It sounds alot like the opinions of folks on this cigar board. By the way, what's with the antlers in your picture there Lovenpeace?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Wonderful essay. Now I need to print it out and give it to my wife!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Heather, that was a great article!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

We need to stop accepting the demonization of our pleasure and start making our voices heard by debunking the junk science surrounding smoking!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice article. I read it shaken, not stirred.


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

greater article, my mother is a huge fan of his talk radio. I will have to forward this to her next time she nags me about cigars.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Great read, thanks.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Great read. Dennis Prager is a pretty sharp guy. Worth listening to.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Great story, some outright falsehoods, but I've seen worse from both sides.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Heather...by far one of the best reads yet. Thanks for the link...


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks, Heather! 

That was a great article. I'm printing a copy of it and am having it framed. It's going to hang on my wall as a reminder that common sense and reason can always outshine superstition.

My friends, then, can read it for themselves, as can my in-laws. 

Enjoy the week,
Don


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks a million, Heather...I listen to Dennis almost daily on my ride home from playing softball and he is an interesting, incredibly well-informed individual. Certainly beats listening to JIM ROME and I used to be a high school coach entirely addicted to sports. As for the article, he was talking about it the last show I listened to and I just had to have it...thanks to your post, I now do!
Best,
ylo2na/chuck


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Very good lil read there, if you guys like that one you HAVE to read an article in last winters issue of CIGAR magazine entitled "Smoke, Lies, and the Nanny State". It is simply nothing short of the most informative, thought provoking, and convincing argument against all these non smoking holier then though radicals!! MUST READ!!!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the lead. We need good reading on our side.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. What a great essay. I smoke cigars with my Father also and can say that we too have had some of our best "talks" whilst enjoying a great cigar.

Thanks.


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Interesting article Heather. I really question the fact that anti-smokers care that much about the statistical numbers who die from second hand smoke, I just think they can't stand to see anyone else enjoy themselves. Most certainly there are people who don't like the smell, or are allergic, so being polite when you light up is important. People always need someone or something to blame for the worlds problems, and right now we smokers are easy prey. What amazes me is the huge number of supposedly educated people who blindly follow the non-smoking agenda. Here in Kansas a state wide smoking bill recently died in committe (although I am sure it will continue to be brought back until it passes). The bill was supported by our governor. Strangely enough she is a huge proponent of state sponsored gambling? Again very strange- they weren't going to allow smoking in the state owned casinos. The Indian casinos wouldn't have to follow this ban. So where would all the smokers go to gamble? No wonder the bill died. I have nothing against gambling, but there are certainly a number of people's lives being negatively affected by gambling debt, but somehow this never enters the discussion. $$$$$$ Another funny thing, and then I will shut up, right now our state leaders cannot balance a budget, or get enough money to our schools; what are they going to do when they ban smoking and loose all of that tax revenue? The same could be said on a national level as well I suppose. Got that off my chest, so I think I will go smoke my cigar and watch basketball.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.esquire.com/features/learning-to-smoke-0308

A pretty interesting read. I actually did something similar. A friend got me to try a cigarette while I was pretty drunk once, and after that I started smoking occasionally in social situations. I was curious as to what addiction felt like though, so I made it into a habit and kept it going for about two, three months. I stopped two weeks ago, and it wasn't that hard to quit.

Anyways, slightly offtopic, but it's an interesting article and it puts cigarette smoking in a different light.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Heather, that is a great article/essay that applies to all of us who enjoy the pleasure of smoking cigars. Great stuff!

CD

P.S. That pic of Red is a fave of mine.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great article


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm seroius, read " Smoke, Lies, and the Nanny State" 2007 winter issue of Cigar Magazine  You will thank me!!


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

Here a pic of Dennis and myself in our shop last year.

When he comes to San Antonio he always stops by our shop. Not a great shot as his girlfriend took the pic and really didnt understand my camera.

He is seroiusly tall.

If you ever come by our shop, stop in and see the wall of shame I mean fame !! :lol:

By the way Dion thats an Illsione I turned him on to.


----------

